# 1940's Schwinn New World Info??



## Siestabikes

I picked this up from the second owner and want to delve into it a bit....info. restoration. Im not sure if i want to keep it, sell it, possibly trade.

does anybody know the approximate year? Serial number is I35968


----------



## rustjunkie

Beautiful. we're looking more toward conservation than restoration I'd say.
Can we see a clear pic of the stamp on the saddle please?


----------



## Schwinn499

If this goes up for sale please let me know. Ill will private message you this evening when i get home from work.


----------



## Siestabikes

Conservation certainly trumps restoration. This 1946 Columbia Sports Tourist was part of the package


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Probably 1942

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Siestabikes

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Probably 1942
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



What are the signs that the bike is from 1942? Is there date stamp on the crank perhaps?


----------



## Siestabikes

I started working on the front wheel. had to cut off the 590 tire that was on the rim. bearings aren't as smooth as i want so i put in 10 new 3/16" bearings, checked the cones and hub surfaces which are pretty good, backed off the cone dust shield just a bit, and trued the wheel but still have a slight rough area. the axle looks straight but i didnt roll it on a flat surface. any other tips to look for and try. i had some new 597 tall wall tires in my stash


----------



## Jeff54

Siestabikes said:


> What are the signs that the bike is from 1942? Is there date stamp on the crank perhaps?




Doubt for being a lightweight, you'll find much difference in the years 1939-41 and reasoning; possibly 42 is because there's no accurate data base albeit, what's availd lists this for 41:  G-H letters so an I is newer potentially 42, and without any catalogs in 42  to go by too.
*G32427-H93415 1941*
_
Nice bike too! just need the right seat and chain guard and you're set.* 

1941:*_
*Men's Tourist
Model W1-M


 
Men's Tourist*
_
Specifications

Frame: Finest American seamless drawn steel tubing.
Fork: Double tapered oval to round seamless drawn steel tubing.
Tires: Schwinn Superior 26 x 1 1/4".
Rims: Schwinn Superior.
Front Hub: New Departure.
Coaster Brake: New Departure, Morrow or Musselman.
Chain: Diamond Roller. 1/8 x 1/2" pitch or 3/16" x 1" pitch.
Crank: 6 1/2" offset.
Pedal Sprocket: 46 tooth 1/2" pitch or 24 tooth 1" pitch.
Pedals: Torrington.
Handlebar: Boy Scout.
Grips: Long, black.
Saddle: Schwinn English type Lightweight, or Mesinger.
Guards: New lightweight gothic style.
Chain Guard: Enameled.
Colors: Standard.


I don't think yours was a 3 speed because there's no heavy wear, where Schwinn put the gear shifter but it my be.

*Men's Tourist*
  Model W3MSC


 
*Men's Tourist*

Schwinn Built
New World-3 Speed
English Type
3-Piece Crank set- Caliper Brakes, Front and Rear

Schwinn Lightweight Bicycles equipped with the 3 speed hub permits the rider to choose the gear ratio best suited to meet road conditions- thus lessening fatigue and adding to the pleasure of cycling. Gear change made while riding by simply operating small lever on top bar.

Specifications

Frame: Finest American seamless drawn steel tubing.
Fork: Double tapered oval to round seamless drawn steel tubing.
Tires: Schwinn Superior, 26 x 1 1/4".
Rims: Schwinn Superior.
Front Hub: New Departure.
Rear Hub: Sturmy-Archer three speed, wide range gearing. Operated by lever on top bar.
Chain: Diamond Roller. 1/8 x 1/2" pitch or 3/16" x 1" pitch.
Hanger Set: Popular oval shaped five pin type, three piece.
Crank: 6 1/2" offset.
Pedal Sprocket: 46 tooth 1/2" pitch or 24 tooth 1" pitch.
Pedals: Torrington.
Handlebar: Boy Scout.
Brakes: Caliper front and rear. Operated by levers on handlebar.
Grips: Long, Black.
Saddle: Schwinn English type Lightweight, or Mesinger.
Guards: New Lightweight, Gothic style.
Chain Guard: Enameled.
Colors: Standard.
Cycelock: Available at small additional cost on all Tourist models.
_
*

 
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1941.html*


----------



## Schwinn499

Your set as is. Please dont change the guard or seat.


----------



## SirMike1983

Schwinn499 said:


> Your set as is. Please dont change the guard or seat.




Exactly. This is a really, really well-preserved bike. The presence of preserve pin stripes on these separates the good bikes, from the extraordinarily well-preserved ones. It looks like there's still a lot of original paint and pin striping on this.

The chain guard might not be original, but is probably period correct. That chain guard is a generic type sold in the early 1940s that often turns up on road bikes. I have a 1940 Westfield roadster with that exact guard in black. Leave it on (you'll pay a lot for an original Schwinn guard in as good a condition as your bike).

The saddle is correct and is quite valuable. If you do want to ride it _a lot_, then I would use a substitute saddle and preserve that original one. If you're just riding it casually, you can leave it on.

What is that on the top of the rear fender: a tail light or tail reflector? Looks interesting.


----------



## Schwinn499

SirMike1983 said:


> Exactly. This is a really, really well-preserved bike. The presence of preserve pin stripes on these separates the good bikes, from the extraordinarily well-preserved ones. It looks like there's still a lot of original paint and pin striping on this.
> 
> The chain guard might not be original, but is probably period correct. That chain guard is a generic type sold in the early 1940s that often turns up on road bikes. I have a 1940 Westfield roadster with that exact guard in black. Leave it on (you'll pay a lot for an original in as good a condition as your bike).
> 
> The saddle is correct and is quite valuable. If you do want to ride it _a lot_, then I would use a substitute saddle and preserve that original one. If you're just riding it casually, you can leave it on.
> 
> What is that on the top of the rear fender: a tail light or tail reflector? Looks interesting.




Ive seen these with this style guard on Schwinns painted to match more times than is dismissable as OG. Although its more common for Columbias and Westfields, I believe the guard is correct for this bike as well.


----------



## SirMike1983

Schwinn499 said:


> Ive seen these with this style guard on Schwinns painted to match more times than is dismissable as OG. Although its more common for Colombias and Westfields, I believe the guard is correct for this bike as well.




It could well be. People could buy almost any type of equipment on these bikes.


----------



## Siestabikes

I spent the late morning and afternoon dis-assembling, cleaning, lubing, adjusting, and re-assembling. The handle bar looks like it was painted. Did the bar come chromed or was the paint a possible a war time feature


----------



## rustjunkie

Bike shops and hardware stores used to sell "Aluminum Enamel" or "Aluminum Paint" and folks often used it to "spruce up" tired plating. Looks to me like that's what's on your bars, I think I spot some on the forward end of the grip.


----------



## rustjunkie

catalog shmatalog


----------



## SirMike1983

rustjunkie said:


> Bike shops and hardware stores used to sell "Aluminum Enamel" or "Aluminum Paint" and folks often used it to "spruce up" tired plating. Looks to me like that's what's on your bars, I think I spot some on the forward end of the grip.




Painted war era bars are generally black (not always, but often) or olive drab green (military/gov't/etc bikes).

If I had that New World as a project, I'd probably strip some of the paint to see if there's original chrome underneath that's just worn. If there's plating under the paint, even if imperfect, I'd go with the original, worn plating instead of the paint. I'd probably put black wall tires on it. 

Those single speed freewheel hubs are really smooth and a lot of fun, if you live in a flat area.


----------



## Siestabikes

My work on this bike is just about finished. I still need to clean and repack the headset, possibly polish the bars, and install the kick stand


----------



## Schwinn499

Siestabikes said:


> My work on this bike is just about finished. I still need to clean and repack the headset, possibly polish the bars, and install the kick stand



You did a great job, all these oldies need is a good mechanical once over and a bath and they are ready to go. Im thoroughly jealous you got to tinker on it. Very cool bike!


----------



## Schwinn499

Are the wheels Lobdell or Schwinn?


----------



## Siestabikes

The rims are Lobdell and the hubs are stamped Schwinn. the rims could use a cleaning and/or polishing but i dont want them too perfect as it will clash with the rest of the patina. any suggestions?


----------



## SirMike1983

If you want to clean but not polish the rims-- try bronze or copper wool and some WD-40. Use a light touch. The more you put into it, the cleaner they will be. If you wanted to go the whole way, you'd do this treatment, then follow with a quality chrome polish like Simichrome. If you just want clean and not polished, skip the finishing polish step.


----------



## Schwinn499

Siestabikes said:


> The rims are Lobdell and the hubs are stamped Schwinn. the rims could use a cleaning and/or polishing but i dont want them too perfect as it will clash with the rest of the patina. any suggestions?



I would leave them as is if it were me, but I suppose if you wanted to, soap and water and a toothbrush would be the least abrasive. Bronze or copper wool is softer than steel wool, but will still take you down to bare metal pretty quickly.


----------



## Siestabikes

I think i will leave the wheels as it. Did Schwinn make a period correct taller stem than the shorty that is on there now?


----------



## rustjunkie

That's a Wald stem on there and they did make a tall one:


----------



## rollfaster

whatever became of this beautiful machine?


----------



## Pedals Past

So I have three of these the early one has this guard and messenger seat , i figure it to be 39 because of the fined front fender but has a shielded American flyer badge torrington racing style block pedals maybe built for hardware store sales? the 38 has a differant guard like an aerocycle no finned fender Torrington diamond block pedals with nuts not clips caliper brakes and a schwinn leather paramount style seat with a triangled pattern of springs underneath,  the 41 has drum brakes front and back the messenger B-1 or 60 style springs and small round world badge finned fender aerocycle style guard torrington 8 pedals lockng fork.  I am just assuming the years based on viewing literature photos but I think like balloon tired bikes of about all manufacturers they built them with what was on the shelf that day so to say this is correct or thats correct is meerly speculation .... the early bikes are like 9+ the 41 has orig paint patina i am keeping it anyone with interest in the other two pm me.


----------



## cyclingday

rollfaster said:


> whatever became of this beautiful machine?



I had this bike for a little while but it now resides with another collector across town here in Southern California.


----------



## rollfaster

Ah, good to know. Love that bike!!


----------



## rollfaster

Jeff54 said:


> Doubt for being a lightweight, you'll find much difference in the years 1939-41 and reasoning; possibly 42 is because there's no accurate data base albeit, what's availd lists this for 41:  G-H letters so an I is newer potentially 42, and without any catalogs in 42  to go by too.
> *G32427-H93415 1941*
> 
> _Nice bike too! just need the right seat and chain guard and you're set. _
> 
> _*1941:*_
> *Men's Tourist
> Model W1-M
> View attachment 617978
> Men's Tourist*
> 
> _Specifications_
> 
> _Frame: Finest American seamless drawn steel tubing.
> Fork: Double tapered oval to round seamless drawn steel tubing.
> Tires: Schwinn Superior 26 x 1 1/4".
> Rims: Schwinn Superior.
> Front Hub: New Departure.
> Coaster Brake: New Departure, Morrow or Musselman.
> Chain: Diamond Roller. 1/8 x 1/2" pitch or 3/16" x 1" pitch.
> Crank: 6 1/2" offset.
> Pedal Sprocket: 46 tooth 1/2" pitch or 24 tooth 1" pitch.
> Pedals: Torrington.
> Handlebar: Boy Scout.
> Grips: Long, black.
> Saddle: Schwinn English type Lightweight, or Mesinger.
> Guards: New lightweight gothic style.
> Chain Guard: Enameled.
> Colors: Standard._
> 
> 
> _I don't think yours was a 3 speed because there's no heavy wear, where Schwinn put the gear shifter but it my be._
> 
> _*Men's Tourist*
> Model W3MSC
> View attachment 617979
> *Men's Tourist*_
> 
> _Schwinn Built
> New World-3 Speed
> English Type
> 3-Piece Crank set- Caliper Brakes, Front and Rear_
> 
> _Schwinn Lightweight Bicycles equipped with the 3 speed hub permits the rider to choose the gear ratio best suited to meet road conditions- thus lessening fatigue and adding to the pleasure of cycling. Gear change made while riding by simply operating small lever on top bar._
> 
> _Specifications_
> 
> _Frame: Finest American seamless drawn steel tubing.
> Fork: Double tapered oval to round seamless drawn steel tubing.
> Tires: Schwinn Superior, 26 x 1 1/4".
> Rims: Schwinn Superior.
> Front Hub: New Departure.
> Rear Hub: Sturmy-Archer three speed, wide range gearing. Operated by lever on top bar.
> Chain: Diamond Roller. 1/8 x 1/2" pitch or 3/16" x 1" pitch.
> Hanger Set: Popular oval shaped five pin type, three piece.
> Crank: 6 1/2" offset.
> Pedal Sprocket: 46 tooth 1/2" pitch or 24 tooth 1" pitch.
> Pedals: Torrington.
> Handlebar: Boy Scout.
> Brakes: Caliper front and rear. Operated by levers on handlebar.
> Grips: Long, Black.
> Saddle: Schwinn English type Lightweight, or Mesinger.
> Guards: New Lightweight, Gothic style.
> Chain Guard: Enameled.
> Colors: Standard.
> Cycelock: Available at small additional cost on all Tourist models._
> 
> *View attachment 617980
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1941.html*



Interesting to see the use of a Boy Scout Bar on this model, mostly the sports tourist bars were seen on these.


----------

